# new pick up...looking for info on it...



## indianfaze (Dec 13, 2010)

i just came up on this oriole saftey bike today. i was wondering if any of you experts know anything about this model.i would love to know when it was made and by who?... thanks......chris


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 13, 2010)

Man those wheels look to be in great shape!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 14, 2010)

Check the model of the rear hub,the name might be stamped on the shell or the brake arm. I can't tell if it has coaster brakes.Take out the crank,it looks like a forged Ashtabula unit and might have the year stamped onto it. Nice find,great shape..

Pat


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 14, 2010)

The Wheelmen site has an Oriole listed as made in Milwaukee,WI. 1895-96.

Nice find. What's the story, estate sale find ?


Jim


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Pat, thanks for the info, ill check and see if i can find any #'s on it. i havent really had a chance to look it over because im on the road and its 10 degrees outside...jim, thanks for that info on the date..i got the bike from a guy who collected a few bikes over the years and was moving a few of them. it in pretty good shape. im going to get some grips for it and clean it up when i get a chance....


----------



## frogger1903 (Dec 14, 2010)

What's that other bike in the bed of the truck ?
                             Dennis


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 14, 2010)

With a mounting peg on the rear axle, it's probably a fixie and 1895-1896 looks right to me.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 14, 2010)

Andrew, what purpose did the "mounting peg" serve?  Super old school BMX Freestyle?  riding a one legged pal around on the back???


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 14, 2010)

Bikes that period were pretty close coupled- the top tube is shorter than we're used to and the frames were usually a lot taller. A 21" bike is a little tall for me by today's standards, but a ca. 1908 English book says I'd use a 24".  It would be really difficult to straddle the bike and push off, especially with a fixed gear.  So, you'd mount and dismount from the back using the peg as a step.  Here's a video:
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-rear-peg-mount-fixie-fixed-gear-bicycle-173132/
There's a slick way the hipsters dismount to the rear too, but I couldn't find a video.  Sheldon Brown describes it at:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html
Just scroll down to dismount


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 14, 2010)

the other bike is a iver johnson truss frame bike. thanks for all the info guys. very interesting video of the left peg push off!.  ,,,.chris


----------

